# New Race Series Concept



## GregA (Oct 23, 2002)

I thought that you might like to be among the first to hear about a new concept on which I have been collaborating with several other racers. We all want to run current, touring-type cars on a sensible budget and have come to the conclusion that the only way to make this happen is to promote the creation of a new class at the regional level.

Dubbed "Touring Lite", these cars are positioned as a step between IT2 and professional touring car series like World Challenge Touring. The idea is to create a ladder system from entry to pro levels, catering to a type of car that the SCCA continues to ignore in club racing. IT2 and TL are proposed as options for regions in which member interest exists or might be developed - you are familiar with the former but I truly think you will be excited about the new class. Understand that neither IT2 nor TL are intended to replace existing SCCA classes. They just represent our best thinking about how one piece of the future of amateur road racing might look.

To learn more and see the actual rules for Touring Lite, take a look at...

http://2litre.itgo.com/touringlite.htm

Spread the word and feel more than welcome to provide feedback. Happy off-season!

Greg


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

GregA said:


> *I thought that you might like to be among the first to hear about a new concept on which I have been collaborating with several other racers. We all want to run current, touring-type cars on a sensible budget and have come to the conclusion that the only way to make this happen is to promote the creation of a new class at the regional level.
> 
> Dubbed "Touring Lite", these cars are positioned as a step between IT2 and professional touring car series like World Challenge Touring. The idea is to create a ladder system from entry to pro levels, catering to a type of car that the SCCA continues to ignore in club racing. IT2 and TL are proposed as options for regions in which member interest exists or might be developed - you are familiar with the former but I truly think you will be excited about the new class. Understand that neither IT2 nor TL are intended to replace existing SCCA classes. They just represent our best thinking about how one piece of the future of amateur road racing might look.
> 
> ...


The modified class is very much like NASA's SE-R cup. The SCCA should strongly conisder rules like this but I don't think it will happen unless the movment becomes pretty large. This is why I think that SCCA is losing out to groups like NASA and TCRA, at least on the west coast.

Mike


----------

